# First measured casting session



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, it kinda started off bad. On the first cast the top line guide on the HDX came off. I was pissed.

Went home and sent a e-mail to Breakaway. Called BStarling and bitched a little. Then decidend to fix it. The factory did not push the tip down far enough, (approx. 1/8 inch) on the rod. I just unwound some thread and pushed it farther down. I then hot glued it in place. I will finalize the fix later.

Anyway back to the field. 2nd OTG cast ever with the HDX and a Daiwa 30SHA with a baseball attached. 250'. I was depressed. Next few sucked becaused I backlashed it. It took me a while to get used to the long road and the unmagged reel. 

But after many casts. I hit one that felt decent. It was 345'. The next was 350'. Then 354'. 
I stayed constant with the next in the 350' range all with the OTG cast. I quit measuring them because I was tired of walking pushing the measuring wheel. 

I made many more casts that I did not measure that I think went beyond my longest at 354'. But by then I was tired and decided to go home.

I was pleased with the performance of the HDX and the 30SHA. I think I would have been a little farther with a 6-8 oz weight. I will try that next time.

Just before I went home I was practicing my Hatteras cast. My neighbors Jack Russel was siting behind me. I started the cast and it got hung on something. That little dog jumped up and grabbed the baseball. It was too late. I had already loaded the rod. IT jerked it out of his mouth and went about 50'. The little dog went home. I would have paid for a video of that. I bet he has a sore mouth and neck.

Darin


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Now that's funny, even more so, because I have a JR and know how they are. I hope your little victim kept all his teeth...Mine pulled one of HIS OWN canines out swinging himself on a rope.

Great dogs!

Keep working with the HDX, it only gets better, after a little getting used to.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey finger mullet,

Where do you go to practice casting? I am from high point and i am home from college some weekends and wouldnt mind joinin someone to work on my casting as well.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*In a big field*

I live a few miles from the zoo in Asheboro. A guy I go to church with has a big field beside his house. It is about 100 yards down the road from my house. I went and asked his son if I could practice casting in the hay field. He said he didn't care. No powerlines and it is pretty flat. 

I just pull over on the side of his driveway and walk out in the field a few feet. No danger of hitting anything. 

Let me know when you will be home next. You can come down one Sunday afternoon and we will go cast. 

Darin


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

cool. Sounds good. I need all the practice i can get. :--|


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Practice*

I definately need the practice. I am not looking into getting into distance casting but I would like to be able to get the most out of the equipment I have. 

Hokie, call my cell if you want to arrange a date to cast some. This time of year I will be cutting and splitting wood every Saturday. Sunday afternoons wook good for me.


336-953-2909

Darin


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Sounds good. Yea not gettin into distance castin either but wanna be able to hit 150 yards with my heaver.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Anyway back to the field. 2nd OTG cast ever with the HDX and a Daiwa 30SHA with a baseball attached. 250'. I was depressed. Next few sucked becaused I backlashed it. It took me a while to get used to the long road and the unmagged reel.
> 
> But after many casts. I hit one that felt decent. It was 345'. The next was 350'. Then 354'.
> I stayed constant with the next in the 350' range all with the OTG cast. I quit measuring them because I was tired of walking pushing the measuring wheel.
> ...


FM - a couple of things- to save time you can pick up some of those little flags that surveyors use when staking out property, even a couple of rod spikes will work if the ground is soft enough. Place the flags out starting at (as an example) 350', then place several more 10 yds from the previous one. You'll have flags at 350', 380',410', etc. You should only need three or four flags- if you hit a really good cast that goes beyone the flags, take a measurement from the last flag. Ball park yes, especially if you are severely left or right of the flags with a cast.

IT only takes a couple of minutes to set the flags up and then you won't have to step off or measure every cast. If you have access to a range finder it will be more accurate than a wheel.

I think you will find a 6 oz weight will go MUCH farther than the baseball. 

Keep practicing, the HDX is capable of decent distance- it would help to have a magged reel for really good distance, but nothing wrong with the SHA 30 if that is your main fishing reel. Migh as well practice with what you will be fishing with.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Magged Reel*

SC,

I have a 525 mag that I could put on the HDX. 
What do you think? 525 mag or the 30 SHA?

Darin


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Finger_Mullet said:


> SC,
> 
> I have a 525 mag that I could put on the HDX.
> What do you think? 525 mag or the 30 SHA?
> ...


The 525mag (17lbs Suffix-Tri) is on mine...reel's even lower on the butt( no-reel seat)....

Casts really great....I have tried the SHA20's..but the reel felt a little high , even without the reel seat, on the HDX.

The 525mag on the HDX is a great combo. IMHO


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*agree*

with Nsearch, I think you will get better distance with the 525mag. IMO


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

525 and HDX would make a great fishing/casting combo. You should get more distance with the 525 than the daiwa. That being said, the daiwa when properly tuned makes a very good casting reel in it's own right. The gearbox gets in the way a bit for me though.

Measuring casts. 

There are many ways to do it, several already discussed here. The easiest way involves just a couple of flags and a 300' tape or surveyors wheel (not the small wheel). Mark the oche and pick your target. A bucket, rod holder or a tree on the horizon will work. Just something to mark the target or "centerline". If you use a bucket or some other object you can measure to that point if you like, just for reference. Mark your first cast with a flag. Don't waste time measuring now. As you practice and your distance improves mark the cast. Don't mark or measure casts that are obviously shorter. Sometimes you can't tell between two which is the longer. Mark them both. Hopefully at the end of the day you will have one cast that is the clear cut long cast. Measure that one.

This saves a lot of time measuring. Just getting the long of the day.

Now the very best way requires a lazer range finder. Place a reflective sign (you'll see one in my vids) at the oche. Just walk to your lead, turn and shoot back to the sign. 

Hope this helps

Tommy


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Wheel*

Tommy, 

I have one of those big surveryer wheels. It is very easy to measure. That was the first time I ever asked that guy if I could cast on his place. I didn't want to start putting up flags and stuff. I didn't want to make him nervous and not be able to use his field again. 

I actually asked his sons. The owner thought I was flying a kite. His daughter rode by and asked if I was catching anything. I told her with great pride that I was catching grass carp. Just before I left I caught her Jack Russell. Or the Jack caught my baseball I was throwing.

I spoke to him last night at church and thanked him. He said anytime. So now I feel more comfortable sticking flags in the ground and sitting things up better. I just wanted to see how far I actually could throw. I have some flags that came with my underground dog fence I plan on using.

I doubt I will invest in a range finder because I am just trying to improve my casting for fishing purposes. 

I wanted to use the 30sha on the HDX because of more line capacity. But I may try the 525 mag jsut to see what I can do with it. 

I have had to reel height problems with either reel. Even with a reel seat on a Tica. The 30Sha on the no reel seated HDX fits fine. I have not tried the Daiwa on the Tica. I will be happy with a 150 yard cast with a weight. I am at 118 yards now with a baseball.

What do ya'll guys throw other than a baseball? I figured the weight will bury itself so that is why I used the baseball Ryan told me Tommy had him throwing one time. 

Thanks for the info!!

Darin


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35411

This is a link to a thread where I show how to rig up a Lacrosse ball, similar to a baseball- but hard rubber.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Throwing*

I have a HDX and 30 SHA .... and it will throw ..... I've been throwing bank sinkers they don't seem to sink to bad and gets the distance ... You will probably gain a little distance with the 525 over the 30 SHA but both are casting machines ..... If you are going to use the HDX and SHA together fishing I would practice that way ....... How does the 525 do on the Tica ...... I liked the idea of the SHA on mine cause I use 20lb on mine ..... getting out farther = bigger fish maybe so I wanted the SHA ..... either would be great .... if it's just pure distance your after go with the 525 .... 

For practice I've been throwing an Abu Blue Yonder and 12' OM Lite ..... sometimes I break out the HDX/SHA ..... just didn't want to be swapping back and forth right yet ..... build my form then I'll switch


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Both are new so..*

I decided to find a field and see if I could throw an unmagged reel. I just wanted to get the feel of the 30sha. I found it a easy reel to throw. It only took be around 10 gentle casts to get used to it. The 525 mag seams easier to control but I have never casted a baseball with my 525 mag. 

I did fluff it a little when I tried to put some power into it. Not a birds nest but something between a fluff and a birds nest. I just walked back 20 yards and it rolled out easily. No big tangles.

The 525 mag does good on the 11' Tica. My thoughts are in line with Surfchunkers. I wanted the bigger reel with more line capacity on the HDX. I currently have the 30 sha spooled with 20# Berkley BG. I keep 17# Suffix Superior on my 525mag. I actually bought the 30 to cast larger baits. I wanted more line capacity than the 525 mag. SO I think I will leave it on the HDX. May buy another in a few months for the 525 mag. Not sure yet. I guess it depends if I have any more trouble with it.

I have no idea how far I can throw the 525mag on the Tica. I have never measure a cast with it. I may try it this coming Sunday.

The baseball kind throws me off. I think it is harder to cast than a weight. It seams alot easier to backlash than a weight. I may be wrong but it sure feels like it. Although I have not casted a weight with my HDX and 30 sha. 

Darin


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It is more difficult to control fluff with a baseball than a sinker. The baseball slows down fast making it harder to match the spool speed as it slows. It requires more mag, more oil, more end tension or more thumb to control.

I usually stick an extra mag in for baseball practice.

Tommy


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

a baseball has alot of drag...pitchers throw curve balls, sliders, sinkers,etc. with the spin the put on the ball...when casting you can't control the spin...i use tennis balls and they are almost as bad but i feel they are closer the weight and bait...try it and see what you think...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

rattler said:


> a baseball has alot of drag...pitchers throw curve balls, sliders, sinkers,etc. with the spin the put on the ball...when casting you can't control the spin...i use tennis balls and they are almost as bad but i feel they are closer the weight and bait...try it and see what you think...


Rattler brings up a good point- in fact a baseball tossed properly will have no spin on it- the side of the ball attached to the line should always face the rod tip during the cast. The fact that a baseball has laces will make it act funny in this situation. Try a smooth hard rubber ball that has no laces- it will fly more consistently and maintain a more constant speed.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*in addition*

if the ball seems to be turning end over end (spinning) either the cast was not smooth or the hole drilled thru the ball is severely off center.

Just something to check for.


----------

